

Inside a Predator Strike [video] - TriinT
http://www.defensetech.org/archives/004992.html

======
Derrek
"A pilot returning to an air base safer because there's one less SVBID on the
road has more of a sense of his strike's impact than the contractor in the
trailer at Langley."

Although the pilots are physically removed from the strike, many are mentally
and emotionally "in the moment". Many of the remote pilots still have to deal
with post traumatic shock disorder. The really messed up thing is that the
pilots then have to return home to families and normal life with the knowledge
that they just ended some lives a few hours before dinner. It's not a problem
for all the pilots, but it is a problem that the military has to handle.

